# overclocking e2220



## wiiguy (Aug 19, 2010)

hello i have a e2220 with a conroe1333-dvi-h motherboard
8600GT graphic card










so now that i posted i need soem help with over clocking this pc


can somebody help me

ty for your time reading this


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

PC Specs?
Prebuilt- Brand Name & Model Number
Custom Build-  Brand & Model of Mobo-CPU-RAM-Graphics-PSU
Speedfan is for fans and rarely gives accurate Temp & Voltage info.
Use the Bios for the most accurate Temp and Voltage readings.


----------

